

Behold The Most Insane Crowdfunding Campaign Ever - lingben
http://hackaday.com/2014/08/03/behold-the-most-insane-crowdfunding-campaign-ever/

======
lnanek2
Considering all the media coverage listed at the end, I'd say the copper foam
was an effective marketing gimmick, enough to have actually funded the project
were they not frozen. After that they could have run with the money or tried
to implement it. If they had tried to implement it they would have eventually
fallen back to reference boards or commodity parts in a slightly larger size,
and probably just had the hardware clock down when overheated due to the badly
designed heat sink, so I think they could have delivered. There are successful
companies out there that rely on marketing gimmicks, like Bose.

------
jwmerrill
I'm not convinced that copper foam is a good idea for a heat sink, but this
article doesn't give enough detail to convince me that it's a bad idea either.

The radiative emissivity might be a bit of a red herring, since heat sinks
typically rely more on conduction and convection than on radiation for
cooling. So then it comes down to some hand waving about boundary layers.

~~~
wanderingjew
Most heat sinks rely on conduction and convection because they use fans. A
passively cooled setup is dominated by radiation.

------
colinbartlett
Not sure I understand how this is more insane than scores of other crowd
funded hardware solutions.

~~~
thecopy
Like solar power roads for example.. (youtube thunderf00t's videos about solar
roads for fun videos where he debunks the entire project)

------
mijoharas
If the author reads this: 's/decent/descent'

